# breaker not popped but no power



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

Good god, can't you people write intelligible sentences? I have no idea what the problem is. Please try and think about what you're trying to convey to us.

I did gather that you turned your TV on, and a breaker tripped. Beyond that, I'm at a loss.


----------



## natrensland (Jun 10, 2011)

sirsparksalot said:


> Good god, can't you people write intelligible sentences? I have no idea what the problem is. Please try and think about what you're trying to convey to us.
> 
> I did gather that you turned your TV on, and a breaker tripped. Beyond that, I'm at a loss.


Ok first off I'm on my blackberry had to get everything typed just right. Let me explain this again I went to flip my tv on and pop all the lights went out in the living room and bathroom. Went into garage and the lights were on in there and there on the same breaker as the living room. I don't have gfi outlefts either. Flipped the breaker anyway still nother no power to any of the living room lights or outlets were do I start to fix it.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

natrensland said:


> Ok first off I'm on my blackberry had to get everything typed just right. Let me explain this again I went to flip my tv on and pop all the lights went out in the living room and bathroom. Went into garage and the lights were on in there and there on the same breaker as the living room. I don't have gfi outlefts either. Flipped the breaker anyway still nother no power to any of the living room lights or outlets were do I start to fix it.


OK, let's take it step by step. Hang in there with me, and I'll try to help.

Was the breaker tripped when you first checked it? 
Did the breaker trip again after you switched it off/on? 
Is the breaker on now?


----------



## natrensland (Jun 10, 2011)

sirsparksalot said:


> OK, let's take it step by step. Hang in there with me, and I'll try to help.
> 
> Was the breaker tripped when you first checked it?
> Did the breaker trip again after you switched it off/on?
> Is the breaker on now?


Nope it wasn't triped and ya breakers still on and nothin to the living room or bathroom garage light is still on though


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

OK, you will need to do some troubleshooting if you think you're up to it (have enough electrical knowledge to make some tests without killing yourself or burning the house down).

You will need an AC voltmeter, or a neon test light to check the outlet that your TV is plugged into. We need to find out if it's getting any voltage. You can use a lamp, or other working appliance if you don't have a voltmeter.

You will also need to map out just how many receptacles aren't working, and their location, relative to the receptacle where your TV is.

Make these checks. Go around your living room and test the outlets. Hopefully you can find one that works so that you can get some temporary light. (I assume it's dark now).


----------



## natrensland (Jun 10, 2011)

sirsparksalot said:


> OK, you will need to do some troubleshooting if you think you're up to it (have enough electrical knowledge to make some tests without killing yourself or burning the house down).
> 
> You will need an AC voltmeter, or a neon test light to check the outlet that your TV is plugged into. We need to find out if it's getting any voltage. You can use a lamp, or other working appliance if you don't have a voltmeter.
> 
> ...


Ya did that and nothing I'm startin to wonder if somthin in the addic is shorted out I went everyoutlet one the breaker and there's notthing gota be a short my email by the way is [email protected]


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

We'll keep the discussion here, so that others can benefit, and so that anything I say wrong can be corrected by the pros.

What are you using for a tester?

Are you able to determine which receptacle is first after the breaker panel? It would require physically tracing the cable, or wire from the panel.

You'll need to open up the panel in order to get to the breakers. DO NOT TOUCH anything in there. We need to find out how many wires are connected to the breaker. ALSO, is the breaker a single-pole or double-pole (a double will have two handles tied together). What is the amperage rating on the breaker? What color wires are going to the breaker?

Does the garage light go out when you turn off that breaker?


----------



## natrensland (Jun 10, 2011)

sirsparksalot said:


> We'll keep the discussion here, so that others can benefit, and so that anything I say wrong can be corrected by the pros.
> 
> What are you using for a tester?
> 
> ...


Ok lol open the breaker box has a single pole with a single black wire going into it 20amp. When I flip it off the garage light goes off. Crawled into the adict wear I am now trying to trace wires with verry littyle luck


----------



## natrensland (Jun 10, 2011)

Wonder if I should replace the outlets and go from there?


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

Are all of the wires entering the panel from the attic? Where is the panel, anyway; in the main house garage? Is there a basement?

I don't think going into the attic is needed right now. Probably what has happened is that a wire has come loose, or has burned. You're going to have to open up all of the receptacles, switches and probably the light fixtures. Can be a long job. Somewhere on the circuit you have a bad wire, so look at these before crawling through attics and such.

One thing to note on receptacles are those which are backstabbed. Many of these come loose. It's better to take them out of the back of the recept. and place them around the screw terminals.

Try and find the first receptacle after the breaker panel.


----------



## natrensland (Jun 10, 2011)

sirsparksalot said:


> Are all of the wires entering the panel from the attic? Where is the panel, anyway; in the main house garage? Is there a basement?
> 
> I don't think going into the attic is needed right now. Probably what has happened is that a wire has come loose, or has burned. You're going to have to open up all of the receptacles, switches and probably the light fixtures. Can be a long job. Somewhere on the circuit you have a bad wire, so look at these before crawling through attics and such.
> 
> ...


Ya all the wires go right into the adict from the garage I'm tryin to find the first rceptecal I'm not sure though


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

you never did say what kind of tester you have.

Are you absolutely sure there's no GFCI in the house? 

Also, are you absolutely positive that you're working the correct breaker? If you're going by the panel directory, don't. Switch completely OFF, then switch back ON every breaker in that panel (except the Main, of course - if it wasn't on, nothing would be).

Post back after you do this.


----------



## natrensland (Jun 10, 2011)

sirsparksalot said:


> you never did say what kind of tester you have.
> 
> Are you absolutely sure there's no GFCI in the house?
> 
> ...


Ya I'm 100 percent there's no gfci and positive on the breaker I had to switch light bases in garage to flouresent so I know were all the breakers go lol but yes I tried that anyway before I did anything else oh and the tester is. A 3 prong outlet tester


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

OK, well you're going to have to start opening up receptacles and checking them for damage and/or loose wires. Look for burn marks. Do this with the breaker OFF, and make sure to use your outlet tester to make sure there's no power at the outlets you're working on.

You might want to invest in a cheap voltmeter. Analogs (nondigitals) are fine for the price. Just make sure they can measure up to 240vAC. They usually come with Resistance capability too, which is good. A digital voltmeter with a clamp on ammeter is the best, imo, cause we can check with ease how much Current is flowing in a circuit.

If you don't get this solved tonight, don't worry, others will be in here later to help out, and hopefully, give you more precise instructions.

Good luck, my sorry butt is off to bed.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

btw: where are you? knowing your location can be helpful in making Code related suggestions.


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

natrensland said:


> Ya I'm 100 percent there's no gfci and positive on the breaker *I had to switch light bases in garage to flouresent* so I know were all the breakers go lol but yes I tried that anyway before I did anything else oh and the tester is. A 3 prong outlet tester


 This is probably where the problem lies. You changed the garage lights, and would be the first place to start looking for bad wire connections. Turn breaker off first, and re-check the connections.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

SD515 said:


> This is probably where the problem lies. You changed the garage lights, and would be the first place to start looking for bad wire connections. Turn breaker off first, and re-check the connections.


:thumbsup:


----------



## natrensland (Jun 10, 2011)

SD515 said:


> This is probably where the problem lies. You changed the garage lights, and would be the first place to start looking for bad wire connections. Turn breaker off first, and re-check the connections.


Sorry not going to be the garage lightd my wiring Is better than the dumbass who built this house lol


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

natrensland said:


> Sorry not going to be the garage lightd my wiring Is better than the dumbass who built this house lol


alrighty then:whistling2:


----------



## natrensland (Jun 10, 2011)

sirsparksalot said:


> alrighty then:whistling2:


Ever since I bought this house I've been finding lots of stuff not up to code I found a. Open ground in of the outlets fix it but still nothing went ahead and hired a electricrian to come out na my garage light was straight foward and its been there for a year no problems


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

So, what all have you done today to find the problem?


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

BTW: these guys are professional electricians here. they do this shat everyday for a living. I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss any of their ideas. Put your ego in check for a moment, and do what they asked you to do.


----------



## natrensland (Jun 10, 2011)

sirsparksalot said:


> So, what all have you done today to find the problem?


I've check every outlet on the circuit and every connection and light socket done everything u told me


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

natrensland said:


> I've check every outlet on the circuit and every connection and light socket done everything u told me


You checked every outlet. How? Did you open all of the outlets and check for voltage? Did you visually check for burn marks? Use your nose to check for burned wires? What about the outlet behind the TV?

Did you check the lighting fixtures as well?


----------



## natrensland (Jun 10, 2011)

sirsparksalot said:


> You checked every outlet. How? Did you open all of the outlets and check for voltage? Did you visually check for burn marks? Use your nose to check for burned wires? What about the outlet behind the TV?
> 
> Did you check the lighting fixtures as well?


Ok all fixed the neutral wire on the neatual bar in the breaker box came loose


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

Good. Glad you got it going.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

natrensland said:


> Let me explain this again I went to flip my tv on and pop all the lights went out in the living room and bathroom. Went into garage and the lights were on in there and there on the same breaker as the living room.





natrensland said:


> Ok all fixed the neutral wire on the neatual bar in the breaker box came loose


Your postings don't add up......


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

a7ecorsair said:


> Your postings don't add up......


don't add up eather if the ground was off the garage lite would be off too?? You said it was on the same breaker?? It would have to have a ground for it to work ? ok it is working now.


----------



## natrensland (Jun 10, 2011)

del schisler said:


> don't add up eather if the ground was off the garage lite would be off too?? You said it was on the same breaker?? It would have to have a ground for it to work ? ok it is working now.


Wasn't the ground it was the netrual white wire on the netrual bar in the box that had come loose hired and electrician to come out thankfully I did because he pointed out sevral other major problems so I'm having em just yank out all the old wiring all together and put new wiring in and new breaker box cost 10k on a 3 bedroom 2bath single level home nothing on the wiring is up to code


----------

